# Looking for books about " The Sabbath or the Lords day" ?



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2004)

Does anyone knows soem good books concerning this topic, " The Sabbath or the Lords day" ?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 2, 2004)

Joey Pipa's _The Lord's Day_ is great. Dennison's _The Market Day of the Soul_ is also good.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2004)

Dear Frederick,

Thanks ! Are these books really explaining from scripure this topic, or is itmore showing from history how the forexample the puritans view this ? Iam actually looking for good books where it is only based on scripture, and also where it make clear that day of the sabbath changed into the sunday ?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Dear Frederick,
> 
> Thanks ! Are these books really explaining from scripure this topic, or is itmore showing from history how the forexample the puritans view this ? Iam actually looking for good books where it is only based on scripture, and also where it make clear that day of the sabbath changed into the sunday ?



Pipa's is more Scriptural exegesis. Dennison's is more historical.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 2, 2004)

Here are some good sources:

The Lord's Day
by Joseph Pipa

The Ten Commandments
by Thomas Watson

Theses Sabbaticae
by Thomas Shepherd

A Treatise on the Law and the Gospel
by John Calqhoun

Call the Sabbath a Delight
by Walter Chantry

Celebrating the Sabbath
by Bruce Ray

The Lord's Day
by Daniel Wilson

The Grace of Law
by Ernest Kevan

The Law of God
by William Plumer

The Worship of the English Puritans
by Horton Davies

The Worship of the American Puritans
by Horton Davies

Calvin and the Sabbath
by Richard Gaffin

Hebrews, Volume 2, The Name, Original, Nature, Use, and Continuance of a Day of Sacred Rest, [Pages 265-460]
by John Owen

Discussions, Volume 1, [Pages 496-550]
by R. L. Dabney

Systematic Theology, [Pages 351-357; 366-397]
by R. L. Dabney

The Works of Jonathan Edwards Volume 2, 3 Sermons on the Perpetuity and Change of the Sabbath, [Pages 93-103]
by Jonathan Edwards

The Marrow of Theology, [Pages 112, 283-284, 291-295, 298] 
by William Ames

The Collected Writings of John Murray, Volume 1 [Pages 205-225] and Volume 3, [Pages 34-35; 43, 49, 72-73, 75-76, 101, 108]
by John Murray

Institutes of Elenctic Theology, Volume 2, [Pages 1-37; 77-100] 
by Francis Turretin

Institutes of the Christian Religion, Volume 2, [Book 2.8.29ff]
by John Calvin

Systematic Theology Volume 3, [Pages 257-275; 321-340]
by Charles Hodge

The Works of Richard Baxter, Volume 3, [879-926]
by Richard Baxter

The Works of Ezekiel Hopkins, Volume 3 [Pages 236-267; 364-387]
by Ezekiel Hopkins

Paul, An Outline of His Theology, [Pages 99-100; 106-107; 130-158]
by Herman Ridderbos


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 2, 2004)

J.C. Ryle "A Day To Keep"
Edwards is excellent.
I have never read Pipa heard he was excellent on the subject. 
I have a sermon on my harddrive by Calvin on Duet. that is excellent on The Christian Sabbath. If you want I can e-mail it to you.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 2, 2004)

"The Day That God Made" Glen Knecht


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks alot guys!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2004)

Lots of good sources have already been suggested. I might also add F. Nigel's Lee's _The Covenantal Sabbath_, which you can find here: http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs3/covsab/Covsab_TOC.html


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 3, 2004)

The church changing the sabbath to the first day is one of the very few areas of the WCF that I have to disagree with. It's been debated here and I am certainly aware that I stand in disagreement with a great majority of brothers and sisters with far greater intellectual prowess than my own. I'm aware that I stand at odds with the great teachers of the reformed faith through out history.

I have still not seen however, an explicit teaching from scripture that changes what God ordained at creation. I have not seen any argument that demonstrates by good and necessary consequence that the day should have changed.

Just be aware that there are those who still hold to a seventh day conviction - that there is not a Jewish sabbath and a Christian sabbath but as it was from the beginning - there is one sabbath, ordained by God.

Here is a short resource maintained by the Seventh Day Baptist denomination. I like these folks. I wish they were more reformed.
God bless you in your research.

http://www.seventhdaybaptist.org/sab.html


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> The church changing the sabbath to the first day is one of the very few areas of the WCF that I have to disagree with. It's been debated here and I am certainly aware that I stand in disagreement with a great majority of brothers and sisters with far greater intellectual prowess than my own. I'm aware that I stand at odds with the great teachers of the reformed faith through out history.
> 
> I have still not seen however, an explicit teaching from scripture that changes what God ordained at creation. I have not seen any argument that demonstrates by good and necessary consequence that the day should have changed.
> ...



Bob, 

You may be aware of this resource, but I commend it nevertheless. See A.A. Hodge's "Sabbath, The Day Changed: The Sabbath Preserved": http://www.apuritansmind.com/TheLordsDay/AAHodgeSabbath.htm


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 3, 2004)

Thank you Andrew, I will read it. 
Blessings!


----------

